# What does FreeBSD Serve in your Home?



## bMalum (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello Guys 

I'm Computer Science Student in Austria and iI think the only one in my University using FreeBSD Servers. For my Thesis iI write a small tool for Home Servers, where you can easily access all Web-Interfaces and also see the State of your Server (interesting for users behind a NAT). At the moment it includes:

Setting up Jails with different Software and Configs: _(iJ means running in a Jail)_


Creating Jails with Software (iJ)
Creating an Maintain a ZFS Pool
Set up Plex Media Server (iJ + WebView redirect)
Set up PyLoad (iJ + WebView redirect, mybe nativ API in GUI)
Set up Deluge (iJ + WebView redirect)
set up Syncthing (iJ + nativ GUI for Management)
Monitoring CPU/RAM/Disks/ZFS and other Health indicators
more comiming ...

So my Off-Topic Question is:
*What does your Home Server and what Software are you using? Would you be interested in such a Package? *_(iI'm a command line lover - but others would like it)_

_(Please include also Streaming and DNS Hosting and Developement Tools) _


----------



## storvi_net (Jan 29, 2015)

NAS with RaidZ2 (6x3 TB)
TimeMachine with netatalk
Plex Mediacenter
pyload in Jail
Local DNS-Server
Playground for SSH-Stuff


----------



## andrei693 (Jan 29, 2015)

iSCSI target, Samba server on ZFS
PF Firewall, router for home networks, separate VLANs for appliances and trusted computers
Poudriere for own binary repo
Bacula for remote backups
Jails for services separation (ezjails for now)
nginx as http proxy for jailed apaches
svnserve for own toolset
DNS server
world [re]builder for itself and my laptop


----------



## silicium (Feb 24, 2015)

Samba NAS
Wireless hostap
Torrent transmission-daemon
Asterisk PBX on separate voice VLAN
Postfix + Dovecot mail
used to be a world [re]builder until the switch to svn and pkgng, now building world and ports on much faster VM.

Hardware: i386 HP t5540 thin client server, 2 GB, 32 GB SLC SSD (44-pin parallel ATA, but SATA1 port can be used too after soldering a connector and hacking the enclosure)


----------



## bhughes (Feb 24, 2015)

Headless NAS:
- ZFS (6x2TB raidz2)
- net/samba36
- net/netatalk3
- multimedia/plexmediaserver
- sysutils/linux-crashplan
- sysutils/smartmontools (for smartd)
- sysutils/munin-node and sysutils/munin-master
- www/lighttpd (to serve up munin)
- irc/znc

I keep my Adobe Lightroom libraries in my user's home directory on the NAS and access it on my Mac via net/netatalk3. I replicate most ZFS datasets to an external USB HDD. I (hope to) plan to replicate to foggy storage in the near future.


----------



## Remington (Feb 24, 2015)

NAS machine (FreeBSD 10.1)
- ZFS (3x2TB raidz)
- Samba
- NFS
- Serviio
- LDAP
- Jails with vimage
- Nginx


----------



## _martin (Feb 24, 2015)

Though hosted in DC I have a 250/100 internet connection at home and thus consider it as a "home" storage. 

- ZFS storage mainly (6x2TB raidz2 now, planning to expand to 2x 6x2TB raidz2 maybe at the end of 2015)
- hosting some VMs using VirtualBox
- samba shares in jail
- webs in jail
- backup server
- VPN server
- torrent server
- sandbox

Not really, no external tools needed for server management (connecting via SSH directly is just fine).


----------

